# Volcano cake



## virgo152 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am baking a Bundt cake for my dad for his b-day.  I wanted to make the center into a volcano.  Any ideas?

Thanks!  Psss..  This is my first cake from scratch!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 22, 2008)

Check this out, virgo.  You might be able to do something like this for your father.  A Bundt pan should work just  as well as the one used in this recipe.


----------



## sattie (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmmm.... I got some ideas... scratch the bundt and and make a layer cake.  Cut the middle out and crumble that and mix with pudding and pile into the hole you made.  Or go with the bundt and add something like pudding or a cheese cake type mixture to fill the hole, maybe add chocolate chips or coconut.  Maybe a cherry sauce to represent lava?  Just some ideas to toss at you.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

That sounds good that way. The one I remember was chocolate for the color. When they cut out the middle they crumbled it up in orange pudding. The cake was frosted (I forget what kind but it was a harder one not a softer butter cream) and then more of the crumbled cake/orange pudding spooned over so it dripped down the sides of the volcano. Then it was refrigerated while the pudding set up properly.
It was a very neat and kinda realistic volcano cake, but not the tastiest in regards to frosting and cake. I am thinking, trying to image your cake, and I think it would turn out cool looking and tastier your way with the bundt cake, cheesecake, chocolate chips and cherry sauce.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Feb 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Check this out, virgo.  You might be able to do something like this for your father.  A Bundt pan should work just  as well as the one used in this recipe.



In the ingredient list, why does it say #233 (grass)? What are they talking about? Grass from outside? #233 grass?! I'm confused...


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> In the ingredient list, why does it say #233 (grass)? What are they talking about? Grass from outside? #233 grass?! I'm confused...



The numbers correspond to the number on the metal piping tip in cake decorating equipment.


----------

